# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAV Spring Insight

## Cindy Hamlin

The Optician's Association of Virginia is holding their annual Spring Insight convention at the Sheraton West in Richmond on April 5th and 6th.  There will be continuing education credits as well as a vendor show.

Saturday, April 5

ABO 

7:00 a.m.     Registration Desk Opens 

8:00 a.m.     Sunlenses  Ed August (1 hour)  

9:00 a.m.     Gradl Top  Rossana Eckert (1 hour) 

10:00 a.m.   New Developments in Lens Technology  Ed August (1 hour) 

11:00 a.m.   Computer Lenses  Rossana Eckert (1 hour) 

12:00 noon  Lunch 

1:00 p.m.     Professional Selling Skills  Ed August (1 hour) 

2:00 p.m.     Just Sexy or Well Built?  Ed August (1 hour) 

3:00 p.m.     Annual Trade Show 

6:00 p.m.     Hospitality Suite Opens 

NCLE 

7:00 a.m.     Registration Desk Opens 

8:00 a.m.     Speciality Contact Lenses For Abnormal Corneas  B.W. Phillips (1 hour) 

9:00 a.m.     Monovision  Michael Gzik (1 hour) 

10:00 a.m.   Contact Lenses for the Presbyope  B.W. Phillips (1 hour) 

11:00 a.m.   Extended Contact Lens Wear Management  Michael Gzik (1 hour) 

12:00 noon   Lunch 

1:00 p.m.     Contact Lenses for Astigmatism  B.W. Phillips (1 hour) 

2:00 p.m.     Generic Solutions and More  Michael Gzik (1 hour) 

3:00 p.m.     Annual Trade Show 

6:00 p.m.     Hospitality Suite Opens 

Sunday, April 6 

ABO 

8:00 a.m.      Registration Desk Opens 

9:00 a.m.      Sales Techniques and Merchandising Strategies that Increase Patient Satisfaction and Your Bottom line  Michael della Pasca (1 hour) 

10:00 a.m.    Build Your Dispensary: The Innovative Opticians Guide  Michael della Pasca (2 hours)  

11:00 a.m.    In-House Lens Processing: Better Service and Higher Profits by Doing the Lab Work Yourself  Michael della Pasca (1 hour) 


*** Schedule subject to change without notice.



Come join us and get to meet some of your peers from across the state!

http://www.vaopticians.org/convention.htm

----------


## Sylvia

Hi Cindy:

Thank you for this valuable information.  I hope to meet you at the convention.

Sylvia Bradby Christian, R.O., ABOC
Providence Forge, VA  :Cool:

----------

